# Lennox AC rattle, plz help...



## kdeuler (7 mo ago)

Hi. I have a neighbor in back of us who has a Lennox XC16 AC unit. The issue is that when it's on, it emits a loud rattling sound on top of the nearly inaudible fan sound. This noise makes it unpleasant to be in our backyard. (The neighbor's family rarely seem to be in their backyard, so apparently they aren't as annoyed at the sound as we are.)

I've spoken with the neighbor about this. We examined the enclosure and could find no accessible suspect areas. He had a maintenance technician come to look at it, and apparently the guy said that the unit sounded normal. believe the neighbor, but find the technician's claim hard to believe. If the technician is right, it doesn't speak well for Lennox.

Here is a link to a 20 second MPG3 file of the rattle noise. Hopefully you can here it.

*Can anyone assist with this issue? Have you heard of it? If so, is there a resolution to it?*

Apart from metal striking metal, my only thought is that the noise could be collapsing coolant bubbles. But in any case, if the sound is indeed "normal", Lennox could have designed more noise dampening.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Kurt


----------



## droopylee95 (Feb 26, 2018)

kdeuler said:


> Hi. I have a neighbor in back of us who has a Lennox XC16 AC unit. The issue is that when it's on, it emits a loud rattling sound on top of the nearly inaudible fan sound. This noise makes it unpleasant to be in our backyard. (The neighbor's family rarely seem to be in their backyard, so apparently they aren't as annoyed at the sound as we are.)
> 
> I've spoken with the neighbor about this. We examined the enclosure and could find no accessible suspect areas. He had a maintenance technician come to look at it, and apparently the guy said that the unit sounded normal. believe the neighbor, but find the technician's claim hard to believe. If the technician is right, it doesn't speak well for Lennox.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your typical old condenser unit. It probably can be quieted a little You'd have to pin point the rattle then maybe tighten a screw or add some padding then tighten the screw. Course the total fix would be a nice new unit. I'm sure your neighbor would appreciate it an you can get some peace in your yard.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

